# Work in cincy



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok guys need to get some more rigs on the ground in cincy. I need some V-box guys for bulk and skids w/boxes or loaders w/boxes ect. Plows and hand crews. Drop me a line w/email and will give ya a call. Iam not with USM Or Brick just a local with work for the hard worker Thanks .....ussmileyflag


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

good luck seems like everyone has alot of work and not enough time or workers


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

PM sentussmileyflag


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

bump

Fernalddude is a good guy to work with for anyone in the Cincinnati area looking for work.


----------

